# [SYDNEY] AHS meeting



## Duke (Oct 21, 2008)

It's that time of the month again 

Australian Herpetological Society meeting TOMORROW!

This month's guest speaker will be Dr Jason Flesch - Growth Rates in Captive Pythons
Dr Jason Flesch is a Lecturer in Animal Science at UWS. He has over eight years experience in animal nutrition and health research.


Free entry for first-timers. $5 every visit after that, or membership to the AHS starts at $25 for a year. You can download an application form here
http://ahs.org.au/docs/ahs.pdf
It's a small investment to help support the reptile community in Sydney.


Held at the Australian Museum, opposite Hyde Park in Sydney.
You can get off Museum station, and simply cross the park. But it's also easy enough to walk from Townhall station, whatever's easiest.
Enter via these stairs (LINKY) on William St. Just ask the security to point you towards the AHS meeting location.
Doors open at 7pm, with the first speaker kicking off at 7:30.

WooHoo!


More info:
http://www.ahs.org.au/meetings.php
http://www.ahs.org.au/calendar.php


As always, we'll be meeting up probably beforehand at the local pub (LINKY), just down the road from the Museum, on the corner of William St and Yurong St.
Definitely headed there after the meeting too 
We had a little RSA incident last month, so anyone that's under 18 years old... well..



And for those that are coming for their first time, don't be afraid to introduce yourself! MrIllusion, Emzie...:lol: Nah I know who you are now, so if you come along tomorrow, come and say hi!


----------



## Emzie (Oct 21, 2008)

im most likly going to go again

hopefully ill meet a few of you this time!


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 21, 2008)

I wont be there this month, too much stuff going on at uni.


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2008)

sounds an interesting lecture


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think I shall be attending either. I might have a last minute need to procrastinate though and turn up.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm most likely coming, us youngins must have a row behind the partiers!


----------



## falconboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> I'm most likely coming



Have you got your fake ID for the pub? :lol:


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm there for sure....


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Have you got your fake ID for the pub? :lol:


 




 No  


But carry on!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll be there as always  See ya there Nikki


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 21, 2008)

See you there Rosabella!


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey All , 
I will be coming along for my first time tommorow , and will hopefully be able to make it to all of the meetings in the future.
Pete


----------



## the.badger (Oct 21, 2008)

Is there a Melbourne version of AHS? Sound like interesting meeting but 8 hours is a long way to drive..


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 21, 2008)

Heres a link to a Victorian Herpetological Society :http://www.vhs.com.au/


----------



## spongebob (Oct 21, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Is there a Melbourne version of AHS? Sound like interesting meeting but 8 hours is a long way to drive..



Yes the Victorian Herp Soc is held in Melbourne. Google up thier site.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 21, 2008)

Nikki you make it so easy....


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll try to make it. Never been and the talk sounds interesting.


----------



## Riley (Oct 21, 2008)

yep im going  but ive lost my membership card!


----------



## Sel (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe next month!!
This time of year is soo hectic!! So we will see.. 

I gotta go and meet mah lil Nikki 

I may have to wait till summer Holidays , if they have meetings in the Hols ..

Have fun everyone!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 22, 2008)

Yay Riley! See ya there!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm going to try and make it.... have the kids again though......and it's raining..... and I have to leave the Shire to get there...... and.....


----------



## hugsta (Oct 22, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I'm going to try and make it.... have the kids again though......and it's raining..... and I have to leave the Shire to get there...... and.....


 
Are you going to leave the Shire on another big adventure Bilbo Baggins........:lol:

Will see you all there tonight as always.

Cheers
Daz


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 22, 2008)

Curiously, does anyone know a parking not too far from it? One that doesn't make you wish you took the train when it's time to pay.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 22, 2008)

You can park right next to it!  But you cant really get a park if your late.


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 22, 2008)

not going now 

not feeling well but ill see you all next month!


----------



## Hickson (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll be there.

There's parking all around the Museum, but it's metered until 10pm. Francis St and Liverpool St have some meterless parking, but only after 6pm (which is when I'm likely to arrive).



Hix


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks Hix.


----------



## Duke (Oct 23, 2008)

Well done to Jason Flesch, that was an amazing presentation last night.
It might just be the nerd in me, but I really like hearing about scientific investigations.

Some interesting points were brought up.


----------



## TURBO8 (Oct 23, 2008)

Would like to say thanks to Jason Flesch aswell for a excellent presentation !


----------



## Rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

I can quite confidently say I will be at the next one.


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 23, 2008)

As a noob, I still found it fascinating. Definitely worth the time. Though driving into the city is always an unpleasant expirience, lol.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

DDALDD said:


> As a noob, I still found it fascinating. Definitely worth the time. Though driving into the city is always an unpleasant expirience, lol.



Well keep coming, we have some fantastic guest speakers on the horizon, the likes of Glenn Shea and the great Hal Cogger, plus many more.......


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm definately gonna be joining the AHS. It sounds very exciting! Glenn is a great guy!


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Well keep coming, we have some fantastic guest speakers on the horizon, the likes of Glenn Shea and the great Hal Cogger, plus many more.......



Will do mate. A fantastic wealth of knowledge in one room to learn from.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 23, 2008)

I loved the speech about the lacies! The cup cakes were nice


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 23, 2008)

I missed cup cakes?!?! The ONE time I don't come and there are are cup cakes *sigh* -_-


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 23, 2008)

I was very interested in the results of the lacie study and seeing how different animals varied their movement patterns. Feeding patterns of the childreni was also interesting. Though I was a little confused at the outcome, was it decided that at 30% there was no detrimental outcome or not?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

Vat69 said:


> I missed cup cakes?!?! The ONE time I don't come and there are are cup cakes *sigh* -_-



Chocolate Fudge cupcakes..... a plate full left over from some fancy function in the room before us.. they were top shelf too


----------



## spongebob (Oct 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Chocolate Fudge cupcakes..... a plate full left over from some fancy function in the room before us.. they were top shelf too



No they weren't. I baked them fresh that morning!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

DDALDD said:


> I was very interested in the results of the lacie study and seeing how different animals varied their movement patterns. Feeding patterns of the childreni was also interesting. Though I was a little confused at the outcome, was it decided that at 30% there was no detrimental outcome or not?



Well thats what they are trying to work out... they worked out it didn't effect head size : to body length, but longevity will take many years, they will need to somehow keep track of the individual animals for the next 20 - 40 years to work that out, no mean feat that will be.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 23, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Chocolate Fudge cupcakes..... a plate full left over from some fancy function in the room before us.. they were top shelf too



>.< just my luck...chocolate fudge too. This is proof the gods hate me.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 23, 2008)

spongebob said:


> No they weren't. I baked them fresh that morning!



Sniff, sniff, sniff, I can smell bull turds


----------



## hugsta (Oct 23, 2008)

Was a great night with a some quite interesting information on these animals. 

I think they will try and move the childreni onto a couple of people they know so they can continue to monitor them over the years. Something I think they need to do to add logevity to their study.

So who is the 10yr old that has never had their python refuse a feed...LOL C'mon, show yourself on here.

I don't hate you either Erin.... You're a big hottie. 

Cheers
Daz


----------



## Duke (Oct 24, 2008)

I think we should all bring some munchies next time.

/me looks at the bags of doritos in the kitchen. MMmmm...


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 24, 2008)

hugsta said:


> Are you going to leave the Shire on another big adventure Bilbo Baggins........:lol:


Hahaha...

Why do I always remember about these things, AFTER the happen! Argh.

Was the talk good?


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 24, 2008)

Very interesting. I'm going to try to make the next one.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 24, 2008)

The talk was awesome ^.^It was something that was really interesting .Some bits for me were hard to understand  But thank you for those that introduced themselves to me  It was fun to chat to you guys with a baby rat peeing on me and perving down my top 

hehe THANKS SO MUCH HETTY!  she/ he is doing fine =] 
Seeya there next time


----------



## Hetty (Oct 24, 2008)

No need to thank me Nikki, thank Jason for bringing a spare rat.

Tell the rat you saved him from the jaws of a python :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Oct 24, 2008)

nobody thought to tell me AHS was on?? some friends... and there were cupcakes too?!


----------



## Duke (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah Lele, you knew it was on. It's okay to admit you dogged us for study 

There's no excuse for next month though. You, Grim, Hetty and myself will all be done with uni, so we can hit the turps hard. I've been meaning to share some shots with ya


----------



## spongebob (Oct 25, 2008)

Geez this must a record 'after AHS meeting thread'.............

All goes to show the prestige of this society. 

I'd really recommend attending the meetings if you can.


----------



## Hetty (Oct 25, 2008)

AHS isn't just about the talks, it's a social thing as well. I think getting together and having a chat with other herpers is just as good as watching the presentations/listening to the talks.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 25, 2008)

AHS has talks??? must be during my nap time before we head to the pub.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL alcoholism.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 25, 2008)

At the unofficial Sutherland Shire Herp Club, we skip the talk and just go down to the pub... it's a drinking club with a herping problem.


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugsta i was the 12 yr old that raised my hand  Also, thanks Jason


----------



## Duke (Oct 28, 2008)

Pfft. LIES!


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't go to the pub, I've been told I missed the best part...


----------



## Duke (Oct 28, 2008)

As Grimbeny mentioned, the pub is the only real "part"


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2008)

DDALDD said:


> I didn't go to the pub, I've been told I missed the best part...



There's always a next time.......


----------



## Duke (Oct 28, 2008)

Speaking of which, the next meeting is on November 26th with Glenn Shea. Be sure to mark it in your calendar, folks!


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 25, 2008)

Is there a thread for this months meeting? =)
Thank you


----------



## Hetty (Nov 25, 2008)

Start one Nikki


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Bummer, forgot about this. Anyone wanna give me a lift from Sutherland? I'll shout the car load the first drink at the pub (driver=coke).


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 25, 2008)

Falcon you so have to come


----------



## falconboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Not if you're driving us in.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 25, 2008)

Nicky...start a new thread... Glenn Shea is doing the talk.


----------



## Duke (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, I've been indulging in too much "adult juice" the past few days and forget to put the word out.

New thread is here
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat/sydney-herp-meeting-tomorrow-night-97035


----------



## Nikki. (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Duke, your a legend brooo


----------

